# penn conquer vs. shimano saragosa



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

Thinking about a large size spinner and looking at these two. comments? mostly will be used for ling, king, casting around rigs and weedlines, drifting cigar minners, etc. Everything from chunk bait to poppers. Probably will spool up with 30-50 lb braid.

thanks,
Sammy


----------



## Tunanorth (Nov 18, 2011)

*reels*



sammytx said:


> Thinking about a large size spinner and looking at these two. comments? mostly will be used for ling, king, casting around rigs and weedlines, drifting cigar minners, etc. Everything from chunk bait to poppers. Probably will spool up with 30-50 lb braid.
> 
> thanks,
> Sammy


 There is about an $80 price difference between them in the comparable 10000 vs. 8000 sizes, so its not precisely 'apples-apples'.
If price is an issue, the Penn SSV7500 is around $179-$199, and is a more updated design.


----------

